# Need Suggestions on Rifle-mountable light for night hunting



## SouthTXBowhunter (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey there Ya'll!

I'm new here and joined because this seems to be the best place to get advice on lights! Sure hope y'all can help me find a reasonably priced light for what I need.

We're having a real problem with predators and feral hogs on the ranch I work for and I've been tasked with hunting as many of them down as I can once deer season ends. Here in Texas it's LEGAL to hunt predators and feral/non-native species at night. That said...

I need a light that I can mount on a rifle (AR-15 type) that will allow me to see and identify an animal out to 200 yards or so. I'd like a light that's either red or one that I can get a red filter for, as they don't tend to spook the animals as badly. I would really _prefer_ one that takes a standard battery as there are a lot of places I will be that it's difficult to take a vehicle and I'd prefer not to have to take along a bulky battery pack- the thick south Texas brush makes carrying anything with cords a real pain.

I'm a ranch worker so I'm on a pretty tight budget and I'm not going to be able to afford a $500 light but I imagine with all the lights y'all are aware of, there has to be a really decent light that'll work.

So far all I can find for mounts are one's that max out at 1.1", which isn't a big flashlight; but, surely, there are mounts for larger lights to go on AR-style . If nothing else, I may be able to get a machinist buddy to make some modifications or an adapter to mount a larger shaft light- if I need to.

Any help ya'll can give me would SURE be a big help!

Thanks!

Nick Anderson
Sabinal, TX


----------



## Patriot (Dec 19, 2008)

Honestly, 200 yards is going to be a tall order for something mountable and reasonably priced. Obviously if you're using a quality optic on your AR, it will make the job much easier. Assuming that you are, the Dereelight DBS V2 will work for this task. It's a well built Asian light that is known as one of the best LED "throwers" among compact lights utilizing a reflector. Since it has a body diameter of 25mm you'll have your choice of a wide range of mounts also.

http://www.dereelight.com/dbsv2.htm


The light has a good reputation among the CPF crowd and I can testify that my own DBS has performed well.

Here is a shot of mine lighting up a power line tower at over 250 yards:






If use the search function for "DBS V2" you'll get more info than you'll know what to do with.

:welcome:


----------



## lightforce2 (Dec 20, 2008)

This is how I have a DBS V2 3sd/r2 set up using a modified Lightforce quick detach mount & a standaed 1" scope ring. Stands up to 7mm mag recoil.

Used for pest control work however I limit shots to 150m (most under 100m) for a number of reasons, particulary when under Govt authority permits.

cheers


----------



## dudemar (Dec 21, 2008)

Cool combo!:twothumbs


----------



## FLT MEDIC (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice to know your DBS V2 stands up to 7mm mag recoil. Thanks for the info!


----------



## FredM (Dec 23, 2008)

lightforce2 said:


> This is how I have a DBS V2 3sd/r2 set up using a modified Lightforce quick detach mount & a standaed 1" scope ring. Stands up to 7mm mag recoil.



I hope you are not fond of that scope. With that velocity recoil and leverage thats quite a bit of jerk onthe scope tube.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 23, 2008)

It's certainly unconventional but if it works for you that's all that matters I guess.

There are some picatinny rail options available which mount to the front sling swivel. It would be more solid and not stress things that shouldn't be stressed. That's how I've done it in the past on bolt guns.


----------



## FredM (Dec 23, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> things that shouldn't be stressed.



understatement of the year right there.


----------



## lightforce2 (Dec 23, 2008)

You can't see it in the pic, there's a 2.4mm rubber isolstion bush between the bracket & scope body.

Idealy I'd like to have the light sitting closer to the scope to reduce the leverage effect however the quick attach feature was the priority when testing this out



> I hope you are not fond of that scope. With that velocity recoil and leverage thats quite a bit of jerk onthe scope tube.


 yes, I was aware of this when I set it up, so I kept the bracket hard against the scope ring



> It's certainly unconventional but if it works for you that's all that matters I guess.


Its seen a lot use & nothing has failed, prior to that I had a Tiablo fitted


----------



## FredM (Dec 23, 2008)

lightforce2 said:


> yes, I was aware of this when I set it up, so I kept the bracket hard against the scope ring



Just do not do it on any type of $$$$$ glass. The Al tube is made to be lightweight to keep rifle weight down on nicer scopes.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 23, 2008)

lightforce2 said:


> You can't see it in the pic, there's a 2.4mm rubber isolstion bush between the bracket & scope body.
> 
> Idealy I'd like to have the light sitting closer to the scope to reduce the leverage effect however the quick attach feature was the priority when testing this out





Mount this to your front sling swivel
http://www.dsarms.com/Sling-Swivel-Stud-with-Picatinny-Rail/productinfo/CAAUPR/

....then mount any 25mm quick release ring to the Picatinny block above.






> *FredM
> *The Al tube is made to be lightweight to keep rifle weight down on nicer scopes.




And some high end units are steel, it just depends on scope.


----------

